# Hello from the Czech Republic! :))



## Jiri Vrba (May 8, 2017)

I am 26 years old guy from the middle of Europe. Two years ago, my life-long passion for music reached the level in which I said to myself: "Lets do this for real...". And my journey to become a successful music composer began! .

I feel the best in cinematic music and trailer music. My music is always full of emotions and sometimes quite epic and heroic.

I use Cubase 6 and the Spitfire libraries are my favourite.

Please check my (almost) latest work. I would be very interested in your opinions on this track.



Thank you for accepting me into this amazing forum.

Cheers!

J.V.


----------



## Rowy (May 10, 2017)

Jiri Vrba said:


> My music is always full of emotions and sometimes quite epic and heroic.



Welcome, heroic Jiri. You're talented, that's for sure


----------



## Jiri Vrba (May 10, 2017)

Rowy said:


> Welcome, heroic Jiri. You're talented, that's for sure


Thank you Rowy!


----------



## J-M (May 10, 2017)

Welcome to the forum, Jiri! Some bits of your song reminded me a bit of Mass Effect...which is always a good thing in my books.


----------

